# Tractor of the Month May.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

..We are now accepting submissions for Tractor of the Month!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Weren't we going to have a theme this month, like say....The ugliest tractor of the month?


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> ....The ugliest tractor of the month?


If that's the case, I'd probably throw mine up. Though I think mine is halfway between ugly and carefully restored. 

Cheers


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes , but some ugly tractors are cooler looking then new stuff - older stuff has more character as well - i keep meaning to get out and get pics of some of my tractors


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh well, I've done the next best thing. I've put mine up as my avatar. How original is that!!! lol

Cheers


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Well lets see your ugliest tractor entries......


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is mine at full resolution. Should be easy for dudes to beat mine. 

Cheers


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Now this is UGLY......About to start restoring it now....lol!...............:tractorsm


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Those are some nice old ugly tractors we need 3 more entries.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, seeing as we need a few more ugly tractors, I thought that I might have a contender right here in the yard.








1937 Cockshutt 70... and it does run like a top


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, Bill!....you have earned my vote again! But that is not only an Old Ugly One, that is a nice Museum Artifact! Where do you find all these wonderful toys that I yearn for to restore......I AM JEALOUS!!!!.........:tractorsm


----------



## JDGuy630 (May 12, 2012)

Good looking tractors still allowed?  Not that above ain't already great enough.
I'll throw the 2520 in here. 
http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/4-cylinder-power-932.html
1971 John Deere 2520 New Generation.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

We need one more entry!......


----------



## Farmer_John (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's my entry, she's ugly, but functional, and I use her as the work dozer. She's a WWII veteran 1940's Caterpillar D4-2T. The blade was shop built later, and the lights,and other valuable parts,(weren't many to begin with), were removed for safe keeping.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Farmer_John said:


> Here's my entry, she's ugly, but functional, and I use her as the work dozer. She's a WWII veteran 1940's Caterpillar D4-2T. The blade was shop built later, and the lights,and other valuable parts,(weren't many to begin with), were removed for safe keeping.


Now that is one hunk of nice KittyCat....and it has a history too. Have you researched where all that ole Gal has been???? Nice entry!!


----------



## Farmer_John (Mar 14, 2012)

no, I haven't researched her history yet, but I have found a LOT of olive drab paint all over it, and it was built during the war, the only bit I know is; it wasn't part of the lend-lease act because those had special serial numbers, but the one's built for the war AFTER the U.S. got involved had either a regular serial number, or one with S.P. ,or W. at the end, mine has the regular s/n. It's also missing it's military service data-plate, which was a steel tag riveted to the diesel tank(you can see where it was, it's that square-ish bit of rust under the filler cap on the diesel tank(the large one), which shows branch of military, options, etc., but going by the O.D. paint location, I'd say it came with lighting, and a Bee-Gee hydraulic pump,which someone broke the original controls off of,but NO blade. All I know of it's history for a fact is,The military replaced at least the head(that bit behind the exhaust manifolds) and injectors,as they are STILL O.D. green and not painted over with yellow like the tin, and the head has markings on it which might be traceable, after the war it was still a Gov. owned tractor so they sent it to be used at Toro Park(national park near Monterrey,Ca.), then it was bought by the turkey farm next to the park, then we bought it.


----------



## rustngreese (May 4, 2009)

I am submitting this tractor for the tractor of the month on behalf of my son. This is a 1937 Shaw Du All R7 (High Crop). This tractor is extremely rare and especially since it was found out here in California! My son restored it last year to original colors. It has a Briggs and Stratton model Z engine (cast iron shroud) and uses a model A Ford transmission, torque tube, and rear end. Fun at shows to be sure!


----------



## tdsa (Oct 9, 2011)

*How do you enter Tractor of the month???*



wjjones said:


> ..We are now accepting submissions for Tractor of the Month!


How do you enter Tractor of the month???
Terry


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

tdsa said:


> How do you enter Tractor of the month???
> Terry


Just post a photo of your tractor in this thread. Easy as that. 

Cheers


----------



## navy1 (Nov 10, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Well, seeing as we need a few more ugly tractors, I thought that I might have a contender right here in the yard.
> View attachment 13239
> 
> 
> 1937 Cockshutt 70... and it does run like a top


The Cockshutt 70, and the Oliver 70 are great tractors. When I was a kid if a farmer had one of these he was a good farmer. We had one, things like the spin on lube oil filter, and a fairly fast 6th speed roadgear was very well liked.
Old tractors and old trucks, especially over 2 tons have held my interest all my life. The high priced paint job on some resto's is great, but I really like to see and hear them running like new. Beauty is skin deep, but a sweet running old machine goes right to the machines . Sometimes as I see the new stuff with a/c, filtered cabin air, great sound system, air suspension seat, computer controls, huge engines with lot's of horse power, 4WD, powershift transmissions, I wonder if the farmers of 65+ plus years ago could operate a farm with one of the new jobs. I also wonder if the young farmers of today would endure farming with the machinery of the 20's and 30's. We have come to farming in the future, in a similar fashion as flight and space travel has.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ok thats 5. Thankyou all for your entries....


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought this was for uglist tractor? pogobills and rustngeese look like nice tractors to me


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

kitz said:


> I thought this was for uglist tractor? pogobills and rustngeese look like nice tractors to me


Well then they loose!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well thanks for thinking that the old Cockshutt isn't ugly, but she is compared to some of the great tractors on this site! 
I do agree that rustngreese is a pretty nice little unit, and perhaps should be entered again for tractor of the month in the future... as long as it is registered on the site, right?
Regardless, I look forward to seeing some of these entries in the future after a coat of paint!
Good luck to you guys!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I had to take what I had nobody would enter their ugly tractors....:lmao:......


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I was going to post a picture of my face but it would break your monitors.....:lmao:
There is some ugly metal out there that's for sure.
Have to dream up a novel theme for another month...


----------



## crazyk31 (May 30, 2012)

Hey guy im new here I hope you like my tractor! I think shes a beauty!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

crazyk31 said:


> Hey guy im new here I hope you like my tractor! I think shes a beauty!


She is a beauty, but you'll have to register it if you haven't already... and submissions are over for the month
You best get 'er entered in "tractor of the Month" for June!
Cheers and good luck


----------



## rustngreese (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments on my son's tractor (the Shaw). He did a great job on restoration but the tractor is still ugly (from the date of it's birth). You can put makeup on a pig but it doesn't necessarily make it better looking. I'm calling his tractor interesting, but ugly!


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

crazyk31 said:


> Hey guy im new here I hope you like my tractor! I think shes a beauty!


The tractors nice but what I really like is the tire on you trailer. How long did you have to drive it like that?


----------



## crazyk31 (May 30, 2012)

Luckily i only had to drive 2 mi like that, that was the day I brought it that had happened! I had only driven a half mi when it blew...pulled to the shoulder got out and looked and said to my self...I can't leave her here on the side of one of the major highways into our town so I decided to make a go for a goods friends house a couple mi away!!! My Bronco (now that's a beast) it didn't mind the struggle made small work of it lol..got it done and had to let it sit until the next day because this was at 7pm so all tire places were closed!! So the next day I finally made the 20 mile trek to bring it home because I left the spare home to make room for the tractor...such an adventure!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well everyone,
Thanks for electing old "Oliver" as Ugly tractor of the month! He's a hard case, but there was some real bad ugly tractors entered I am proud and grateful! I think maybe we should do this again sometime, or have a similar theme from time to time, just to mix it up a little. I'm sure if Farmer_John or pipertec would agree! :lmao:
I would also say that JDonly has a sharp eye! I never did spot that flat tire on the trailer. Maybe that would make a good theme for a thread... " What's wrong with this picture" I think hossyguy tried that a while back with the inverted print of his JD A!
Just a few thoughts, and thanks again guys, for your support!!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Bill, I can just imagine what my Grandfather would say if he saw a 6 row Cotton Picker meandering down the rows running on GPS. Machinery has grown easier to run, but infinitely harder to maintain. I am sure he would resort back to his "Navy English" if he were to step into the cab of a new machine!!!


----------

